
Argonne Taps Supercomputing Network to Study How Coronavirus Spreads - jonbaer
https://www.nextgov.com/emerging-tech/2020/04/argonne-taps-supercomputing-network-study-how-coronavirus-spreads/164282/
======
dekhn
Does anybody know if these codes are running in tightly coupled (IE, MPI to
get best scaling, with non-trivial communications algorithms), or
embarassingly parallel (ensemble models, like hyperparameter optimization), or
some mix of in-between? Historically, the supercomputer centers have denied
embarassingly parallel codes from running on their machines because they don't
use the interconnect in a non-trivial way.

